# Chorleywood Classic and Super Car Show 2015



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Some taken from Saturday, was a great day with some very tasty cars there :thumb:

Flickr Link


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Great cars and top pic's :thumb::thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks great photo's


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks for sharing those, love some of the 'old skool' motors :thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks guys  Flickr has degraded the quality of them a little but never mind.

It was my first proper go with my CP filter as well and I was pleased with how they came out, it makes a big difference. It's just a shame that my 18-35mm lens doesn't have a filter thread so I used the 35mm prime.

The only problem with that is I had to stand further back from the cars. I really need to get a wide angle lens next.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Some tasty metal on show. The Diablo still floats my boat the most of all.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Great pics.....cheers:thumb:


----------

